# PNA Oscillation



## Powdr (Feb 5, 2011)

Looks to go deeply negative upcoming week. General outlook means deep snow for the West, dry/warm for the East. Discuss. 

http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/precip/CWlink/pna/new.pna_index_ensm.html


----------



## gladerider (Feb 7, 2011)

i just heard about this. would this mean a big warm up in the next 10 days?


----------



## drjeff (Feb 8, 2011)

gladerider said:


> i just heard about this. would this mean a big warm up in the next 10 days?



Could be some more warmth for the East, but what it really could mean is that the final upper level steering winds that have been sending storms all the way up the East Coast to New England may go a bit flatter as they were back in Decemeber when storms were headed out to sea to the South of us   On the positive, if the upper level patterns continue with roughly the timeframe they have been, then we could see a shift back to more favorable steering currents in Mid March which if that happens could make a fantastic late season of snowstorms!


----------



## gladerider (Feb 8, 2011)

it sounded like the presidents week would be warm. i hope not. thanks for elaborating drjeff.


----------



## goldsbar (Feb 15, 2011)

You guys called it.  When will it end?


----------



## drjeff (Feb 15, 2011)

goldsbar said:


> You guys called it.  When will it end?



As of now, it looks like it will begin the weakening process in anout a week or so and transition back to a positive PNA (which is what we were in basically all of January) after that.  *If* the models are correct, we could be in store for a very good, and very snowy beginning to March!


----------



## Glenn (Feb 15, 2011)

drjeff said:


> As of now, it looks like it will begin the weakening process in anout a week or so and transition back to a positive PNA (which is what we were in basically all of January) after that.  *If* the models are correct, we could be in store for a very good, and very snowy beginning to March!



I've got my fingers crossed. :beer:

It's amazing how much less I'm in the weather forum here...and how much less I'm checking the NWS forcast discussion.


----------



## Powdr (Mar 2, 2011)

Don't say I did not tell you so. West: 3' or more last week. East: considerable warm up.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 2, 2011)

What's the timeframe from noticing something to the actual event?  Three weeks out?


----------

